# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  Blokify - 3D Modeling Made very Simple

## Lindros_bigE

Has anyone seen this yet?  I just saw it on a tech news site I read every morning.  







More about Blokify at http://blokify.com/about

I would imagine, after a while they will make the blocks smaller, for more detailed prints.  

I don't see why they couldn't have a zoom feature on the app to let you basically fine tune the details using blocks that are as small as the tip of a pen.  

They allow you to print using their service or send the design directly to your own printer.

----------

